

TSA to investigate body scan resister - iampims
http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/nov/15/tsa-probe-scan-resistor/

======
BigZaphod
This might be the best thing they could have done to further the cause of
their own demise.

------
hfinney
How can he be charged with leaving the security area "without permission",
when TSA had him escorted out of the security area?

~~~
lusis
This is the crux of the argument. The TSA would be flat out retarded (for lack
of a better word) to try and see this through. Between the stupid comments
made by various officials to the clearly conflicting actions, they look even
more incompetent which is no small accomplishment.

------
cheald
Good! This is an excellent thing to have happen. Worst case, the guy gets
fined $11k and the internet steps up to cover it, and the TSA looks even more
like utter goons than they do now. Best case, this blows the lid off of the
insane procedures in place and starts a snowball to help get this thing
changed.

~~~
toast76
No, worst case is he gets fined $11k and then others are not only too afraid
to opt-out, they're too afraid to speak-out.

------
kevinpet
I believe "oppression under color of law" is the correct term if the TSA
supervisor was not correct about him giving up rights by buying a ticket. That
claim doesn't hold for a store saying "we reserve the right to search your bag
on exit" and I don't believe it holds for air travel either.

Denying boarding is one thing. Just as a store can kick you out if you refuse
to check you bag at a bag check. But the bill of rights is pretty clear about
when you can search someone and deciding you don't want to fly doesn't exactly
give probable cause for anything.

~~~
haseman
I'm fairly sure the fact remains that you cannot, under any circumstance, give
up your rights.

------
deadmansshoes
So innocent until proven huilty has now become guilty, proved innocent, but
found guilty anyway.

------
iampims
Given the buzz around this incident, this could well backlash on the TSA.

